# Secret honey hole striper pic



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Here's a lil 29 incher...caught off the shore...after paddlin 2 the secret honey hole... 











05' was a good year on tha yak....glad I made friends with most of the YKAA crew!

Ric and Chad....gonna be more prepared next spring ,when we wrestle them drummies @ Fishermen's Isle


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

al is that the T160i?


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

Did you enter any of the tourneys this weekend?


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> 05' was a good year on tha yak....glad I made friends with most of the YKAA crew!



Did you mean TKAA?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thats a stink'in yak fish if I ever saw one!*

Thats ok, the way your lucks been this year Ide say it was from the shore too!  Get the net *BOY*, got one on.   ....Hat


----------

